
Write documentation as tests à la Rust in PHP using Rusty - K-Phoen
https://github.com/K-Phoen/Rusty/
======
llogiq
Doctests were employed in languages far older than Rust, e.g. python and Lua
(full disclosure: I wrote doctest.lua), and there are doclets for Javadoc that
give it the same functionality.

